# FTP Zugriff



## roontafloor (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich habe folgendes Problem

Habe mit FileZilla einen Ftp Server eingerichtet mit 2 usern und auch schon Ordner auf meinem Pc, der als Server dient, freigegeben. Nun komme ich von mir aus mittels "localhost" , mit der IP von meinem PC auf den Server.
Mit der dyndns Adresse findet er den Server und man kann sich einloggen doch zeigt er mit dem Firefox meine Ordner nicht an und wirft eine Exception, mit dem IE hingegen klappts auch mit der dyndns Adresse.

Wenn jetzt jemand von aussen zugreiffen möchte übers Internet dann findet er mittels dyndns Adresse den Server und kann sich auch einloggen doch dann erscheint eine Meldung das Derjenige keine Zugriffsrechte habe.

Da es ja teilwegs funktioniert weiss ich echt nicht wo der Fehler sein könnte.


----------



## roontafloor (8. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht als Zusammenfassung

von meinem pc aus

geht:
mit localost
mit ip
mit dyndns(nur opera und IE)

geht nicht:
mit dyndns(firefox)


von aussen übers Internet:

Connecten kann man und auch Username und Passwort eingeben
doch dann die Meldung: "Keine Zugriffsrechte überprüfen sie diese usw..." in etwa so


----------



## AndreG (9. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Soweit ich weiß, nutzt Firefox den aktiven FTP Modus und IE den passiven. Sprich es kann somit an der FW liegen oder auch am FTP-Server, dass dieser den aktiven Modus nicht unterstützt oder erst freigegeben werden muss.

Mfg Andre


----------



## roontafloor (9. Mai 2007)

So genau weiss ich das auch nicht, aber mich stört es ja auch nicht weiter weil ich mittels eines FTP Clients meine Dateien Rauflade.
Das Problem ist das man von aussen zwar den Server erkennt und sich auch einloggen kann (steht alles im LOG-File von meinem FTP Server) aber dann erscheint eine Meldung das man keinen Zugriff habe auf die Dateien, obwohl ich entsprechende Berechtigungen vergeben habe.
Mein Kumpel hat es bisher einfach über den Browser probiert, könnte es vielleicht gehen wenn er ebenfalls einen Client benutzen würde?


----------



## AndreG (9. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Kurz: Ja

Mfg Andre


----------



## roontafloor (9. Mai 2007)

Auch mit dem Client kommt er nicht zu den freigegebenen Ordnern kann sich aber auch einloggen doch dann bei der Auflistung der Fehler


----------



## AndreG (9. Mai 2007)

Bitte poste den Fehler mal genau.


----------



## roontafloor (11. Mai 2007)

Bin zwar jetzt nicht zuHause aber der Fehler zeigt, dass der User keine Berechtigungen habe auf meine Ordner, dabei habe ich dem erstellten User im Filezilla volle Rechte gegeben.


----------



## AndreG (11. Mai 2007)

Die Original Fehlermeldung kann mir vll. mehr sagen.


----------



## roontafloor (16. Mai 2007)

hmm die bekomme ich leider jetzt auch nicht mehr, immer wenn ich den PC abschalte und ihn von neuem starte und dann den FileZilla Server starte, kann ich meinen FTP-Server nicht mehr unter der DynDns Adresse erreichen, obwohl ich ein Update der Ip gemacht habe.


----------



## AndreG (16. Mai 2007)

Das hört sich arg nach nem Firewall Prob an oder die Ports sind im Router net offen.


----------



## roontafloor (21. Mai 2007)

hmmm auf dem Router werden Port 20 und 21 weitergeleitet, das Problem ist einfach das ich, wenn ich den PC neu aufstarte über die Dyndns Adresse nicht mehr auf den Server komme und daher den Rest mit den Zugriffsmöglichkeiten auf die verschiedenen Ordner nicht testen kann.


----------



## AndreG (21. Mai 2007)

Aktualisierst du auch die Dyn-Adresse? 

Weil wenn du das nicht tust wird er den Server nie finden. 

Leitest du die Ports auch an den richtigen Rechner weiter? 

Erreichst du unter der Dyn-Adresse überhaupt etwas z.B. Ping etc.?

Mfg Andre


----------



## roontafloor (22. Mai 2007)

ich habe einnen Updater der die DynDns Adresse aktualisieren sollte. Pingen habe ich soeben probiert doch funktioniert meine DOS Konsole nicht mehr ordnungsgemäss, kann gar nichts mehr pingen. Gibt es eine Andere Lösung um zu pingen? Ansonsten kann ich ja den Server nicht testen mit den Erneuerungen auf dem Router


----------



## AndreG (22. Mai 2007)

roontafloor hat gesagt.:


> ich habe einnen Updater der die DynDns Adresse aktualisieren sollte. Pingen habe ich soeben probiert doch funktioniert meine DOS Konsole nicht mehr ordnungsgemäss, kann gar nichts mehr pingen. Gibt es eine Andere Lösung um zu pingen? Ansonsten kann ich ja den Server nicht testen mit den Erneuerungen auf dem Router



Hier nen Tool zum Pingen: http://www.freeware-base.de/freeware-weiter-file-19741.html

Irgendwie scheinst du mir aber eher ein Systemproblem zu haben, als ein FTP Problem.


----------



## roontafloor (22. Mai 2007)

naja dieses Tool geht auch nicht, aufgrund von einem Kernel Problem, werde mir das mal anschauen
Ja kann schon sein, danke erstmals für die Hilfe, werde sonst mal weiter gucken und dann mal bescheid sagen wenn ich weitere infos habe


----------

